# Expecting our first piglets: Babies are here



## luvmypets (Dec 26, 2017)

It has now been a little over a year since we first got our mangalitsa pigs, and man was it a learning experience. Between dealing with our nasty barrows and figuring out proper feed rations it was a lot. But after our barrows left and we had our sweet gilt left, we decided it was time we really jump in. So one farm visit later we added three piglets, and rented a boar. Within the second day, which was Nov. 27, of Randy(boar) coming she was covered multiple times. That week he did his job, and since then both him and our gilt have calmed down and no longer have an interest in eachother. So assuming he did what he needed too she would be about a month or so in. If Im being honest I already see a change in her demeanor as well as shape but I know most would say that this early in you wouldn't be able to see much. Either way Randy has been with her for two heat cycles so one way or another we hope he got the job done. He actually goes home soon and Im not gonna lie I will miss him, he is very gentle. I know we have a long way to go but I will sure be asking plenty of questions as we go along.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 27, 2017)

Congrats "momma to be"


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 29, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Congrats "momma to be"


Thank you! We are so excited for these babies. We are postponing lambing until next fall so these will be our only babies in spring.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 4, 2018)

Well looks like Priscilla's due date is a day before my birthday, March 23


----------



## Baymule (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks like you are going to be a piglet Grandma!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 14, 2018)

Thought I would do a valentines update for yall. Randy went home over a month ago, and we know he got his job done because Prissicilla's belly just keeps growing. She is starting to get the potbellied look, which makes sense as it is a little over a month until she is due. I also forgot to mention her due date is actually on the 21st of march so I was a few days off. She is getting so big and she has slowed down a ton.

One Month, getting a bit chubbier, but not much change





Two months, her belly hasnt dropped yet but it is starting to poke out on the sides




2.5 months belly has obviously dropped, and sides are poking out a ton


----------



## Bruce (Feb 14, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> She is getting so big and she has slowed down a ton.


Maybe because she is approaching a ton!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 14, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Maybe because she is approaching a ton!


 thankfully she won't get that big, however I would say shes at least 350-400lbs 
I think she is going to have a pretty big litter  However it is her first so we will see.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 14, 2018)

I wish you the best, and a safe delivery for her, with healthy, happy piglets!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 14, 2018)

Waiting on baby piglet pictures!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 14, 2018)

Can't wait to see the little piggy's


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 14, 2018)

I can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks like the little ones will be having a welcome party! Here is a picture of Priss(dam) and Randy(sire/tan).









Also, not only do these hogs look super curly but the babies are born with stripes just like wild boar.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 14, 2018)

And we wait!!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 21, 2018)

It was gorgeous out today, about 82 degrees so I brought out the camera because I have been dying to do some photography. Priss is miserable, when she lays down she lets out this long groan, poor girl still has 28 days to go, but we are getting so close. We are thinking she is going to have a pretty big litter, but its only a guess at this point. 

You can see her gentle face, and her curls of course


 

Look at that belly


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2018)

She's probably thinking to herself "What have they DONE to me?!"


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 22, 2018)

Been many years since or pig producing days . DW misses it . Although  I remember it well . How cute they were. I never could decide what was funnier  the pigs or the way DW interacted with them . More than once she would come running in the house with one that looked dead to me . And then it would be squealing in the kitchen sink . Then wrapped in a warm towel and snuggled in her lap . Taking milk from a eye dropper . Looking forward to litter pictures . Good luck hope she is a good mother for you .


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh and thank you . Your pictures take me back to a simpler time in our lives .


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 22, 2018)

@Hipshot Im glad you enjoy them! This is our first farrowing on the farm so we are all quite excited and anticipation is high. We have done lambing in the past, so I have some midwifing experience. Im almost positive our girl will be a good mama, she is very calm, and love getting rubs under her jowls and behind her ears. Yesterday when I took the photos While she was laying down, she rolled on her side and let me pet her belly.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2018)

I love the picture of you and Priss. Both of you look utterly content. Tell her it won't be long now!


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 22, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> @Hipshot Im glad you enjoy them! This is our first farrowing on the farm so we are all quite excited and anticipation is high. We have done lambing in the past, so I have some midwifing experience. Im almost positive our girl will be a good mama, she is very calm, and love getting rubs under her jowls and behind her ears. Yesterday when I took the photos While she was laying down, she rolled on her side and let me pet her belly.


 We have a four  goats one is about kid and after work in a few days DW has managed to get the doe to allow her to pet her . Petting and loving is good she trust you and that is good . Even the tamest sow will attack over a squealing piglet . And the number one killer of piglets is being laid on by mom. You have been wise in your raising of her . I expect you'll have a great experience . I can hear you now here comes  another one


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 22, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I love the picture of you and Priss. Both of you look utterly content. Tell her it won't be long now!


I was so happy I could finally go in with her as the ground was finally dry. I really wanted to lay down with her but the three babies would come over and try to eat my hair, either that or steal my glasses.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 22, 2018)

Hipshot said:


> We have a four  goats one is about kid and after work in a few days DW has managed to get the doe to allow her to pet her . Petting and loving is good she trust you and that is good . Even the tamest sow will attack over a squealing piglet . And the number one killer of piglets is being laid on by mom. You have been wise in your raising of her . I expect you'll have a great experience . I can hear you now here comes  another one


Im quite anxious to see how she will react to us handling the piglets as the people we bought her from say they barely handled theirs. In fact the farm we got Priss at we purchased two barrows who were so nasty! We got so lucky that she decided she loves people. What is the best way to handle them, so mum stays calm? Also While she is farrowing should I dry the babies off as they come. I really want her to be as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> Priss is miserable, when she lays down she lets out this long groan, poor girl still has 28 days to go


And should you have children in the future, you can think back and say "THIS is how she felt"


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 22, 2018)

There was a lot of groaning and grumbling going on when I was pregnant with each of my kids. 

Can't wait to see those piggies!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 27, 2018)

We are 22 days away from little piggies! Im getting so excited, I really want to be there when she farrows. Priss has turned into the preg monster. She will absolutely by no means share her food, and when one of the piglets tried climbing over her to get to the water bucket, she practically flipped him over. She has no patience for the piglets, but she will happily take attention from the humans. I walked into the barn today and all of the piglets were snuggled up against her which I thought was crazy considering how cranky she has been. I let her outside to stretch her legs in the big field as she has been cooped up in the stall for two days. She also rolled in the duck pond, and got herself quite messy. Her underbelly is starting to turn pink and you can really see her teats are starting to fill out. Pictures really dont do her justice, she is a big pig


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2018)

Sow and ducks all sunbathing on the edge of the pond 
What a great picture.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 27, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Sow and ducks all sunbathing on the edge of the pond
> What a great picture.


THe ducks are actually porcelain but I agree


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2018)

That would explain why the one looks a bit stiff. I've seen my chickens in some pretty weird positions when sunbathing so I ASSUMED the duck was doing that too. 

Maybe you need some real ducks, then you wouldn't need pretend ones.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 27, 2018)

We have real ones! They were put inside tho so mama pig could have some space.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2018)

You need the ceramic ones so the real ducks know the pond is safe?  Or maybe decoys for raptors.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 27, 2018)

Bruce said:


> You need the ceramic ones so the real ducks know the pond is safe?  Or maybe decoys for raptors.


No they are from my grandmas house, we took em when we cleaned out her house.


----------



## Hipshot (Feb 27, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> Im quite anxious to see how she will react to us handling the piglets as the people we bought her from say they barely handled theirs. In fact the farm we got Priss at we purchased two barrows who were so nasty! We got so lucky that she decided she loves people. What is the best way to handle them, so mum stays calm? Also While she is farrowing should I dry the babies off as they come. I really want her to be as comfortable as possible.


 She will tolerate you or she won't . She will need to be alone when she farrows .Make sure the other pigs can't get to her .  If she allows you to be there all you need do is make sure the placenta is not covering their nose so they can breath and place them on the teats . Once she expels the placenta she may want to eat it immediately . It's ok they do that It's a natural thing .If you aren't scratching her belly you should be . As far as handling the piglets cradle them don't squeeze them . If they squeal she will react . If she gets upset she can hurt or kill the piglets .And the same goes for you . If she is like most guilt's ,she may rise and smell the first one then lay down and finish farrowing or my rise and smell each one . You have to be ready to get clear . Remember the main thing is keep her calm and spend as much time with her as you can between now and the farrow .  You will know when the first pig comes out , If she will let you stay or run you out . Large swine operations have farrowing crates . They confine the sow and only allow her to stand up or lay down but not turn around. Google those . It's a option and designed for your safety and the safety of the pigs. I'm not to crazy about them but they work .  You'll know right off if she is a good momma, just by the way she gets up and lays down . It won't be slow motion but it will be slow and easy .   Just keep doing what your doing .I'm betting she trust you and will allow you to be there and help with the birth .


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2018)

Good advice @Hipshot


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you @Hipshot I have been spending as much time with her as possible. She is very trusting and she rolls on her side for belly rubs. You can tell she is tired tho, only 18 more days!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 3, 2018)

Looks like if she gets much bigger she'll get stuck like that!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2018)

That's a sweet picture. The only picture better than that will be her with her new piggies!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 9, 2018)

We are eleven days until Priss's due date, however the earliest possible date would be on the 15th, so we could potentially have babes within the next week. I was giving her rubs tonight and her teats are starting to firm up, which I compare to when my ewes start bagging up. Im on the edge of my seat waiting for these little ones.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 10, 2018)

Don't fall off your chair!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Sumi (Mar 10, 2018)

Love the pics and updates so far and hope the farrowing will go well for you! I had that amazing experience only once in all the time I kept pics. My gilt made sure it was a memorable time for all the wrong reasons! lol If you're interested you can read the full story here: https://www.sufficientself.com/threads/farrowing-story.15108/

Can't wait to see your little ones when they decide to come


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 10, 2018)

Sumi said:


> Love the pics and updates so far and hope the farrowing will go well for you! I had that amazing experience only once in all the time I kept pics. My gilt made sure it was a memorable time for all the wrong reasons! lol If you're interested you can read the full story here: https://www.sufficientself.com/threads/farrowing-story.15108/
> 
> Can't wait to see your little ones when they decide to come


Thank you, Im trying to read and watch as many educational things as possible!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2018)

We're waiting too!!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 10, 2018)

Pictures from today


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2018)

I know just how she feels! I gained a LOT of weight when I was pregnant. I said I felt like a dead hog swelled up in the sunshine. Priss LOOKS like a dead hog swelled up in the sunshine! 

Poor girl looks absolutely miserable. At least her feet don't swell.... mine did


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 10, 2018)

Being only 5ft tall myself I felt like I was as wide as I was tall with both of my pregnancies  That's about what Priss looks like. I'm sure she's over it


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 11, 2018)

Priss got some outside time today and all I can say is one. Happy. Girl. We are sitting with her right now and the babies are moving like crazy. She is so uncomfortable, I  feel so bad for her.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 11, 2018)

She is sure getting to be a "Big" girl....sure hope all goes well for her and you.........I know ya are getting excited too, but hang in there...they'll be here soon enough....


----------



## Bruce (Mar 12, 2018)

luvmypets said:


>


Mom, I fell and I can't get up!


----------



## HaloRabbits (Mar 12, 2018)

Anxiously waiting to see some piglets!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think this poor girl will make it to her due date, time will tell.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 13, 2018)

Hopefully all will go well if she doesn't!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 15, 2018)

As of today farrowing watch has officially started! These little ones can be born at any time, however I think she will go on the weekend. Just a weird hunch, but time will tell. Although her due date is in 6 days, I just dont see how she could go that long. I will make sure to get some pictures today and of course I will keep everyone updated. 

Oh and I forgot to mention Priss was a St. Pattys baby herself, so the weekend could be it.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 15, 2018)

I hope there isn't a sow code like there is a doe code. She'd hold on for another week plus just to mess with you!


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 15, 2018)

My sow was day 116 but she had Berkshire in her. Bet Miss Priss will be exactly day 115!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 15, 2018)

Well she is miserable, whats new. She is also starting to produce milk(only a little speck but its there) and it appears as if she is bagged up. 



 

Fresh straw means she can build a comfy place 


 

I dont know if hogs drop like sheep do but her sides look hollowed out


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 15, 2018)

Poor girl. I hope it's sooner rather than later


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 15, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> Poor girl. I hope it's sooner rather than later


Me too!


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 15, 2018)

You've got me moving faster than I normally do with these updates! I get an email alert on my phone then get to my computer quickly to check


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 15, 2018)

She looks like a very large roly-poly....


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 16, 2018)

Nothing new, except she is getting crankier by the second. It also seemed she was breathing a bit faster but nothing that really says she is ready. Today she got mad at me when I stopped petting her. However I would like to share this video, you can really see the little ones moving, I think its incredible.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2018)

Not much longer to go! My goat Dot is about a week away as well... She keeps coming up wanting my attention and back/side scratches. I can tell she's very uncomfortable as well. She's gotta have twins and maybe even trips in there. She was nowhere near this big last year as a FF with a single.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 16, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Not much longer to go! My goat Dot is about a week away as well... She keeps coming up wanting my attention and back/side scratches. I can tell she's very uncomfortable as well. She's gotta have twins and maybe even trips in there. She was nowhere near this big last year as a FF with a single.


I love goats! Well all animals if we are being completely honest(off topic)... Anyways good luck to your dot, I will have to keep an eye out for those kid pics.


----------



## HaloRabbits (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## luvmypets (Mar 17, 2018)

Guys I honestly think we might wake up to piglets. But that being said this is my first farrowing, and although I have read articles and watched videos for hours, at the end of the day nothing beats actually experiencing it. Priss has getting more antsy by the day, and she has been getting less tolerant of everything. I spent a good amount of time with her today and it wasn't until around 2pm that I noticed her demeanor change. Her nesting is getting more intense and she has had milk since friday. My dad also said he was with her and she arched her back and then ran around her stall frightened, he also said she was acting very sensitive. She also is breathing quite fast now, not a full on pant but much quicker than she normally does. I was with her until about 9:30 PM and you can just tell something is changing, she was so restless. She would lay down for ten-twenty minutes or so then you could tell something was erking her and she would quickly get up, nose the ground for five minutes and then lay down again. Her nesting has also gotten to be more prevelant these past few days. Man I didn't want to leave her but I know from lambing that it really doesn't matter if I am there or not, I cant change the fact it is happening. Expect an update tomorrow around 8-9 AM EST as I will be (actually) waking up to see her.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 17, 2018)

I pray all goes well!!


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 17, 2018)

I hope all goes well!


----------



## TAH (Mar 17, 2018)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> I pray all goes well!!


x2


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2018)

Hope you wake up to piglets!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm guessing 9 piglets when the time comes. Hope it's soon as I'm getting the impression that you're as uncomfortable as she is... In a slightly different way of course.


----------



## Sumi (Mar 18, 2018)

Fingers crossed all will go well!


----------



## HaloRabbits (Mar 18, 2018)

not so patiently watching the clock.... Praying all is well and that you are currently cuddling some little piglets!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 18, 2018)

Well as I expected no babies, however...She has a huge nest this morning, and she got up to greet me and the layed right in the middle of her nest.


----------



## Sumi (Mar 18, 2018)

Hopefully she will have her babies during the day today, so you can be there and see it  It's an amazing experience!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 18, 2018)

She needs to release her hostages before my anxiety take complete control. But in all seriousness she is happily munching on her dinner not giving any signs of babies being near. She seems to be calm today, compared to how antsy she has been most of the past week. All I know is I wont be able to see her until after my classes all week so around 3PM. Thankfully my brother can check on her before he goes to his class(he is in college so he doesnt have to catch a bus)


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 19, 2018)

She is on day 113. Her milk in finally in, no longer just little drops. I promise I will let you guys know as soon as anything changes. My dad will check on her around 7AM and then he has an interview.I keep telling her that it will be soon, even tho I think she is aware. I dont know if I mentioned but these babies are a big part of my SAE for my FFA chapter so I just want to see little piggies at the milk bar.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2018)

We are waiting!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, my dad hasnt updated me yet so I am guessing there aren't any babies yet. But it looks like we will be having a snowstorm tommorow which means I will probably have off which means I can spend the day with Priss on her due date! Outside the sky is somewhat dark and you can just feel a storm is coming in.


----------



## Hipshot (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## luvmypets (Mar 20, 2018)

Day 114. Oh boy this is it. Priss is restless, she will lay down roll on her side then roll up, switching it up every now and then. She is nesting and pawing and nosing through her straw. She is pacing going from one corner to the next, not really having any reason why. Her vulva is loose and angry. She is acting anxious and has been very pissy about everything. Oh and she is really starting to breathe fast.


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 20, 2018)

Praying all goes well!! Excited with you!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2018)

Pulling an allnighter? Got a sleeping bag, thermos of hot cocoa and snacks?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## luvmypets (Mar 21, 2018)

Today is Priss's due date however no babies yet, but she has been really mean to me lately. She bit my hand when I was just sitting so I took the hint and got out of there. We are currently on the phone with the women we rented the boar from talking about farrowing.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 21, 2018)

Best be careful not to make the piglets squeal once they're here, sounds like Priss is going to be a very protective momma!


----------



## Hipshot (Mar 21, 2018)

You be careful she can be more dangerous than a rino at this point .


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 21, 2018)

Hipshot said:


> You be careful she can be more dangerous than a rino at this point .


Don't you worry, I am keeping my distance while im watching her.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 21, 2018)

Shes very quietly resting on her side. She is also breathing quite deep, but not fast like it has been. Her legs are twitching every now and then as well. And then my dad walks in opens the "people snacks" and the pig starts having a temper tantrum about being left out.


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 21, 2018)

A girl has to keep up her energy to get through birthing babies


----------



## Hipshot (Mar 21, 2018)

For some reason they like farrowing in the dark  Guess it's wild instinct


----------



## Bruce (Mar 21, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> Today is Priss's due date however no babies yet, but she has been really mean to me lately.


I think she is waiting to give you a B-day present on Friday.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't think it is going to be tonight. Maybe tomorrow at least I hope so. She has been resting all day, not really straining at all, and no discharge. Everything I read says milk is present 12-24 hours but she has had significant amounts since monday. She has all the signs except the actual babies. I think resting all this time is just like the calm before the storm. Either way I am dying to meet these babies. Ironically enough last year on the second day of the big march snowstorm is when my ewe unexpectedly lambed sooooo(wishful thinking I know).

What do you guys think?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 21, 2018)

Friday.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, day 117 is pretty normal too. Any updates?


----------



## Sumi (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2018)

I have about an hour until i can get over there. But I was bored today so I made this, the picture is from over the weekend.


----------



## sfgwife (Mar 22, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> I don't think it is going to be tonight. Maybe tomorrow at least I hope so. She has been resting all day, not really straining at all, and no discharge. Everything I read says milk is present 12-24 hours but she has had significant amounts since monday. She has all the signs except the actual babies. I think resting all this time is just like the calm before the storm. Either way I am dying to meet these babies. Ironically enough last year on the second day of the big march snowstorm is when my ewe unexpectedly lambed sooooo(wishful thinking I know).
> 
> What do you guys think?




She may have milk but.... is it makin her teats full yet? If not there is still time. When it drops down into those and you see discharge then keep a more close eye on her.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2018)

She is in labor guys, I dont think we will see babies for a few more hours but this is happening!


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 22, 2018)

YAY! Hoping for a quick delivery and for healthy babies and mom


----------



## Bruce (Mar 22, 2018)

She HAS to wait until midnight plus 1 second, otherwise your birthday presents will be early!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2018)

Five so far


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## TAH (Mar 22, 2018)

YAY...


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2018)

Up to nine, all very much alive


----------



## Bruce (Mar 22, 2018)

Early birthday present I guess. Maybe she figured you would have plans tomorrow and didn't want to mess them up.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2018)

The milk bar is full and so is my heart


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 22, 2018)

Congrats!!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2018)

I have much better photos that i will get off the camera when I get home.


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 22, 2018)

Look at all of those beautiful striped piggies!


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Such beautiful chipmunked piglets, congrats!!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 22, 2018)

cuties!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2018)

Two more got born just a bit ago..The one was a surprisr but when she started cleaning another shot out. So 11 total, six boars five gilts.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 22, 2018)

Congrats!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 22, 2018)

That's a great litter for a first timer!  Looks like she's being a good mama.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 22, 2018)

Your pig herd just grew! Are you keeping the gilts? Cute, cute, cute stripey little pigs!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 22, 2018)

Congrats there on a successful farrowing! I'd guessed 9 but 11 is much better!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2018)

Now Im off to bed..Something tells me I will sleep good.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 23, 2018)

Just like Priss. You are both worn out!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 23, 2018)

I got an update from my dad as I am in class, looks like everyone is doing great. Priss is up and eating and drinking, babies are swarming as they do.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 23, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Your pig herd just grew! Are you keeping the gilts? Cute, cute, cute stripey little pigs!


I know right! I mean I knew we had at least six, but 11?! I was blown away. As for the gilts I would like to retain one, but we already have the young 5m old Pearl and Emmy so we will see. I know we will castrate most of the boars and grow them out for consumption, and we will definitly sell a few. Oh and Pearl and Emmy need a few more months before they are big enough to breed. You should have heard the three older piggies last night. They were like, what the heck are those noises?!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 23, 2018)

Those little suckers sure are cute, never have seen striped pigs before. 

You suppose the older piggies have forgotten baby talk?


----------



## Sumi (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness, they are beautiful!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 23, 2018)

As promised better pictures, with more to come tonight.

A mothers patience


 

Look at those ears




I think the milk bar is full


 


My favorite picture I took last night!


 

Getting drunk at the milk bar


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 23, 2018)

Priss is very protective and would be very on/off about letting me near the babies. Its killing me that I cant get too close but I know that her protective nature is a sign of being a good mama.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 23, 2018)

Don't put your life and limbs in danger just to be holding a baby pig... Not worth it at all!   Give it a little time...


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Don't put your life and limbs in danger just to be holding a baby pig... Not worth it at all!   Give it a little time...


My thoughts exactly. No matter how tempting it is I am very aware of how dangerous pigs can be, and also I dont wanna stress the mama out.


----------



## HaloRabbits (Mar 24, 2018)

Awh! They're so cute!!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 24, 2018)

I don't think any living creature can split the ear drums quite like a baby pig when it is held. LOL LOL


----------



## Sumi (Mar 24, 2018)

They are BEAUTIFUL! She looks and sounds like a really good mom


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 24, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I don't think any living creature can split the ear drums quite like a baby pig when it is held. LOL LOL


I havent heard the full affect because they make one little peep(even if no one is near them) and mum gives me the death glare.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 24, 2018)

More pictures, yay! 



 



 



 





 



 



 



 



 

I love this picture sooo much


----------



## Bruce (Mar 24, 2018)

Such cute little piggies!


----------



## Sumi (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## luvmypets (Mar 25, 2018)

This finally uploaded after three tries


----------



## Bruce (Mar 25, 2018)

Too cute!!!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 25, 2018)

They don't stay still for very long... Bouncing around like rabbits.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 26, 2018)

or goat kids
or lambs


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 27, 2018)

I pulled the runt today and she was one hungry girl. Now she has a full tummy, is curled up in my shirt right now, and twitching in her sleep. 

She has barely grown at all


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2018)

Hopefully some TLC from you will bring her around.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2018)

Baby piggie cuddles...


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 27, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Baby piggie cuddles...


Without getting mauled by Priss, its a win win.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2018)

I haveta say, it takes a special kinda girl to like having a pig in her shirt, all snuggled up and twitching in its sleep...


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 27, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> I haveta say, it takes a special kinda girl to like having a pig in her shirt, all snuggled up and twitching in its sleep...


Very true


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2018)

A-HA! So you admit it do you? You really ARE a special kinda girl! The truth is out folks!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 27, 2018)

Finally she is asleep! Wow now I understand what it felt like for my parents, well all parents actually  

She has perked up so much since I brought her home this afternoon.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 28, 2018)

Bottle piglets are the best! I think we need even more photos. I've been making my own "piggy sound" squeals the last few days looking at those grey chipmunk piglets.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 28, 2018)

aww look at Lit Miss Piggy lovin it up so glad you were able to nab her and she will now have a chance to make it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 28, 2018)

You’ll be too attached to not keep your little bottle piggy!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 28, 2018)

Heres a video of her being precious, I would post it on youtube but I dont feel like it  
https://instagram.com/p/Bg2mPGsgECS/


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 28, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> You’ll be too attached to not keep your little bottle piggy!


I know I know, she is such a little angel too. She loves cuddling and she will run around and just ugh shes so precious.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks like she's doing really well. Just couldn't compete with the other 10.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Looks like she's doing really well. Just couldn't compete with the other 10.


Exactly, now that shes eating and warm nothing can stop her.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 28, 2018)

Total cuteness overload. Love how she's grunting to you as she comes running.


----------



## HaloRabbits (Mar 31, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> Heres a video of her being precious, I would post it on youtube but I dont feel like it
> https://instagram.com/p/Bg2mPGsgECS/


OH my! She's adorable! Also, Love the name haha


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2018)

How is the little house piggy doing?


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 31, 2018)

@Bruce she is doing great, still crazy small compared to her siblings though. I think shes ready to start getting introduced to solids.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2018)

When will she go back out with Priss and her siblings?


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 31, 2018)

Im unsure, today I compared sizes and she is   still so tiny. Im not comfortable with having her alone with them.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2018)

Hopefully pigs don't have the same sort of pecking order as chickens and when she is bigger she can easily be integrated with her siblings.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 4, 2018)

New photos of the chubby little things. They will be two weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 4, 2018)

I wish they kept their stripes!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 4, 2018)

They are so cute. I still can't get over pigs with hair!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 4, 2018)

Me either @Bruce! I’m wondering if they cockleburs and sticktights in their hair...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 4, 2018)

They are so darn cute!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2018)

Babies are a month old as of yesterday..The time is flying


----------



## Bruce (Apr 20, 2018)

Sure is! Are they still racing around?


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 20, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> I pulled the runt today and she was one hungry girl. Now she has a full tummy, is curled up in my shirt right now, and twitching in her sleep.
> 
> She has barely grown at all
> View attachment 45849


I had a runt pig when I was Younger, when finally sold her, She weighed around 315lbs


----------



## robhuncor (Apr 20, 2018)

More pictures please!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Sure is! Are they still racing around?


Yes, they are, also they wrestle a lot and they are finally letting me pet them! They are getting ear tags today, so they will be a bit more skittish than usual. And Lucy is doing REALLY well and is my little cuddle bug.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2018)

I dont have any recent ones of the piggies, except for Lucy


----------



## robhuncor (Apr 20, 2018)

Getting a little fuzzy now?  I can't get over the curly hair on the adults!


----------



## robhuncor (Apr 20, 2018)

Lucy looks a ton better now!!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2018)

robhuncor said:


> Lucy looks a ton better now!!


I know, it makes me so happy!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2018)

I got more pictures of the little troublemakers today. I have started to get them used to handling more often by giving them rubs and such. Also Priss has rejected Lucy as one of her own. Its really upsetting and now Lucy has to live in the barn until she is big enough to fend for herself 

Lucy and my wether Ras




Little lucy running




You can really see how much she has grown


 

They were eating my boots


 

You can see how Lucy is still striped while her siblings are blond




All of them together


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 21, 2018)

Poor Lucy!! She just can’t catch a break. So glad you are giving her that chance though! Reminds me of Fern on Charlotte’s Web!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2018)

Lucy is quite a bit smaller than her siblings. Hope she can eventually catch up.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 21, 2018)

They are growing! Lucy is a cutie.


----------



## robhuncor (Apr 21, 2018)

I think Lucy should be a house pig!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 21, 2018)

robhuncor said:


> I think Lucy should be a house pig!


Heh, as much as I love her and she is so sweet it seems that at the end of the day she is still a pig. More specifically these pigs are a very old breed that is closely related to a wild boar. They have wonderful personalities, but they are at their happiest when they are outside rooting for days on end. Not only that but I dont have the energy to raise a 300-400lb pig inside the house and there is no way either of my parents would allow it.

Here is a picture of me and my dad alongside Lucy's mom, Priscilla. My dad is 6'7 and I am 5'10 to give you an idea for size.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2018)

Ahem... a-yup! That definitely gives a good size perspective. House pig? Ahhhh NOPE!


----------



## robhuncor (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow, she is BIG.  Is this breed one of the largest? (I'm not very up on my pig breeds)


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2018)

Actually, that's a "medium" sized pig in the 400-600 pound range. Some pigs get to be in the 800-1000 pound range (and larger). Those are mostly production animals who are breeders... Baby factories if you will.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2018)

More pics of Lucy because she is precious. She is loving the sun!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 22, 2018)

She IS precious!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh my... in the spring, who DOESN'T love the sun? Specially after a few cold evenings or dreary weather... Just warms the body through and through.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (May 17, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> I got more pictures of the little troublemakers today. I have started to get them used to handling more often by giving them rubs and such. Also Priss has rejected Lucy as one of her own. Its really upsetting and now Lucy has to live in the barn until she is big enough to fend for herself
> 
> Lucy and my wether Ras
> View attachment 47230
> ...


I love pigs as well as piglets, But i really haven't seen hairy pigs like these. They are cute. Hopefully one day I will get some pigs.


----------



## luvmypets (May 19, 2018)

Whos this muddy little pig? Piglets will be 2 months next week!


----------



## luvmypets (May 19, 2018)

Jennifer Hinkle said:


> I love pigs as well as piglets, But i really haven't seen hairy pigs like these. They are cute. Hopefully one day I will get some pigs.


Hehe I love these pigs and I feel so lucky we get to preserve this breed. They are so unique and also very hardy.


----------



## Bruce (May 19, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> Piglets will be 2 months next week!


How can that be??? Lots of curly hair at 2 months. Do they lose their stripes or do they have darker hair in the dark striped areas?


----------



## luvmypets (May 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> How can that be??? Lots of curly hair at 2 months. Do they lose their stripes or do they have darker hair in the dark striped areas?


All the blondes have lost their stripes swallowbellies go until about 4 months then they fade.


----------



## Baymule (May 19, 2018)

The stripes are camouflage to help the piglets hide from predators. Mangalitsa pigs are considered to be a primitive breed, hence the stripes. Feral or wild hogs are usually striped as piglets.


----------



## Bruce (May 19, 2018)

curious, thanks Bay.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 5, 2018)

Trouble.


----------



## mysunwolf (Nov 5, 2018)

My pigs are also living in "pig soup"! Love those Mangalitsa ears and fluff.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 5, 2018)

Looks like the Mud Bog Gang has caught up with you @luvmypets !!
I suggest you hand over the valuables and maybe you won't be hurt.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 5, 2018)

How come the pic doesn't show you sitting on the ground in there with them?


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 5, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> How come the pic doesn't show you sitting on the ground in there with them?


There are some things I wont do


----------



## Bruce (Nov 6, 2018)

Smart girl


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2018)

I am very happy that we have beach sand.....I don't miss mud one bit! That is one bunch of happy pigs!


----------

